# Moka Pot vs Chemex



## 1enny (Dec 10, 2016)

I've currently got a 6 cup bialetti moka express to complement my Gaggia Classic (which I'm also looking to upgrade).

Would I benefit from a chemex for the days I'm feeling like a black cup of Joe? In the main I add a bit of water to the moka brew at the moment.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Chemex and Bialetti are chalk and cheese. Chemex produces a very clean cup - thick paper filters remove all fines and some brew colloids (oils) whereas all these get into the cup from a Bialetti brew. Alternative to the Chemex is the V60 which uses thinner paper filters and produces a slightly less clean tasting result than the Chemex.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I use a Chemex at home and a moka pot on the road (for portability). There's no reason for me to use the moka at home as I have an espresso machine. All three methods make satisfying (albeit different) coffee.

Matt


----------



## lovecoffeebeans.com (Jan 16, 2017)

@1enny We're real big fans of manual brew methods and find the chemex or Hario for that matter work really well with when it comes to showing off the tasting notes of speciality coffees. Not only that, if you're exploring coffees and roasters - you might find they've roasted to taste best with as a filter coffee.

With the Chemex you can also make enough for a few people in one go. I'd would recommend some sort of filter/drip brewer whether is be the Chemex, Hario, Kalita Wave, Clever Dripper etc. There's lots of options available.


----------



## 1enny (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks for the comments guys

Much appreciated


----------

